
A Mozilla experiment for blocking in-page pop-ups - Vinnl
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/in-page-pop-up-reporter/
======
Vinnl
Note (couldn't think of a more descriptive concise title): this is an
extension that merely allows you to report such pop-ups, to help them learn
what they look like. There's also a Chrome version available:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/in-page-pop-up-
rep...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/in-page-pop-up-
reporter/dkpphegmeomaffjanagefmejpeebfcmh)

